# 2005 break-in period



## harv90 (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there a break-in period for a new Altima? Do I need to keep it under 60mph for the first 500 miles for instance.


----------



## harv90 (Mar 23, 2005)

never mind, just saw hobin's post. The first 3K miles is a long time. Most new cars are only 500 or 1000.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

keeper under 60 in town  otherwise open her up and enjoy
you might want to do an oil change early


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

top speed shouldn't matter as much as revs. I don't know where your red line is, but I'm guessing it would be good to keep the car under 3500 RPM for the first 1000 miles.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

harv90 said:


> Is there a break-in period for a new Altima? Do I need to keep it under 60mph for the first 500 miles for instance.


My 05 SE manual says to keep it under 4000RPM and try to vary speeds for the first 1200 miles.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Alti9 said:


> My 05 SE manual says to keep it under 4000RPM and try to vary speeds for the first 1200 miles.



The longer you do that, the better off you are until about 3k miles.


----------

